# The Wizard Of Graphics Hits 1000+



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats Rob (zfamily)!!!!

*1000 posts and 5 squarey thingies.*

You've made it to the big leagues!!!!!!

I still think Doug should grant you gratis post count for all the cool graphics you've created for so many of us!!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Rob on Hitting the big 1000 mark
Keep up the great job

Don


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congrat's. Keep them coming!
Chabbie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on your membership to the "1k Club"...

Now...lets all hope for some cool new picture to mark the event.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations on your outstanding achievement Rob


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go Rob, I look forward to reading your next 1000 so keep them coming.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice Job Keep Em Comin









Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Geesh! He only has 1000 posts? I see him everywhere. His graphic pops up on the board almost as much as Hootbob pops up at rallies.

Any way, congratulations. Love your posts. Love your graphics. Keep em coming.

Scott


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

He'd have 10K posts if he didn't waste so much time on graphics!
Good job Rob!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Katrina said:


> He'd have 10K posts if he didn't waste so much time on graphics!
> Godd job Rob!


And so much time in the Chat Room









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add my congrats, too, for a job well done.
















Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the big 1000.

If I keep it up, I might just make that count by y=ears end.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What's this? Another Big Dog in our midst?
Congratulations Rob! Keep em coming!









*1,000 Posts!
WOOF! WOOF!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Way to go ROB!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats Rob on hitting 1,000 posts. I still need a lesson from you on adding pictures within the post.

Keep up the good work.

Mitch


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey Rob! 
















on 1000 Posts! 

Love your graphics, you're the man!!
Dawn


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Nice Job Keep Em Comin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS Rob!!!

Ummmmm Tami, I hope Colleen doesn't open up that Champagne! 
Remember last time she did? Rob just _may_ loose an eye! LOL









MaeJae


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations Rob, it is always a pleasure to read you post. They are informative, upbeat and timely. I am looking forward to getting together this year at a rally and have a beverage or 12.

Gary


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats ROB!! I am not far behind you!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Rob!

I'll get there myself someday. Maybe even before my one year anniversary.

Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Geesh! He only has 1000 posts? I see him everywhere. His graphic pops up on the board almost as much as Hootbob pops up at rallies.
> 
> Any way, congratulations. Love your posts. Love your graphics. Keep em coming.
> 
> Scott


I don't know about that Scott 
Rob is the grapic master

Don


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats! I enjoy your posts..

Carey


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Good job Rob. Love your posts, graphics and pictures. Keep them coming!
Maybe you can teach me how to do some of that .gif stuff.

Jim


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Psssssssst Rob....

thank everyone in a seperate message....you'll be at 2000 much quicker.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Psssssssst Rob....
> 
> thank everyone in a seperate message....you'll be at 2000 much quicker.


yeah Rob, listen to the master


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Rob!!

always worth reading even if i don't understand half of what your are talking about (gifs?)


----------

